# Solved: need help with xampp configuration



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi guys, my xampp has been useless for weeks & You have always led me 
back on the path & I thank you in advance. I was determined to conquer this own but all this trial error & reading hundreds of posts I haven't 
quite made it. 
======================================================== 
here is the message at the bottom of the control panel 
*before* startup of the server:



> 8:23:18 PM [main] Initializing Control Panel
> 8:23:18 PM [main] Windows Version: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
> 8:23:18 PM [main] XAMPP Version: 1.8.1
> 8:23:18 PM [main] Control Panel Version: 3.1.0 Beta 6 [ Compiled: September 20th 2012 ]
> ...


===================================================================
here is the error log:



> Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> [Sat Apr 13 19:11:29 2013] [notice] Digest: done
> [Sat Apr 13 19:11:30 2013] [notice] Child 5740: Child process is running
> Sat Apr 13 19:11:30 2013] [notice] Child 5740: Acquired the start mutex.
> ...


ailable, shutting down
Unable to open logs
==================================================================
and this display when I click on the services. mysql stays on and apache
shuts off immediatey:



> 8:28:56 PM [main] Initializing Control Panel
> 8:28:56 PM [main] Windows Version: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
> 8:28:56 PM [main] XAMPP Version: 1.8.1
> 8:28:56 PM [main] Control Panel Version: 3.1.0 Beta 6 [ Compiled: September 20th 2012 ]
> ...


----------



## digitalsuni (May 14, 2012)

Try to run Apache on another port,
Try to start manually through Services console

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Go to command prompt. Run it with administrator peremissions, type "netstat -a -b". this will list running processes and their ports. In task manager, processes tab, close the process that is using port 80. For me, Skype usually hijacks it for some reason.


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

one more questrions, please



> use your text editor to manually create the config.inc.php file,
> (you can copy config.sample.inc.php to get minimal configuration file ) in the main (top-level) phpMyAdmin directory (the one
> that contains index.php).


****the same location as config.sample.inc.php ???? ****


----------



## storyofmine11 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am also not good at xampp. If xampp doesn't work, I will change to wamp which is also for php environment.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> ****the same location as config.sample.inc.php ???? ****


Hi Kirk
The config files are kept in folder phpMyAdmin ...


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi guys,I just installed xampp 1.8.2 on win7 64 bit.* apache, mysql
& filezilla* are running but *phpmyadmin *isn't available (503 error).
There is a green & yellow orb icon on top of my xampp icon. I don't
remember that before? I don't have autostart checked in the console.
Apache, mysql & filezilla start when I log in.
I'm confident someone can tell me how to proceed. I've tried to post proper, significant info.
==============================================================
reconfigs - apache.conf - *curent*:

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen *8080 *

ServerName localhost:*8080*

* # *Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf - current
=========================================================
reconfigs - apache http-ssl.conf -* current:*

# socache_shmcb_module (for default value of SSLSessionCache)

#SSLSessionCache "shmcb:C:/xampp/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)"xx
SSLSessionCache "shmcb:C:/xampp/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)"
SSLSessionCacheTimeout 300
============================================================== 
reconfigs - php ini:
==================================================================
config.inc.php -* current:*

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'config';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = true;
$cfg['Lang'] = '';
/* Bind to the localhost ipv4 address and tcp */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = '127.0.0.1';

==================================================
apache access log: is empty 
=======================================================
php error log: is empty 
========================================================
mysql error log:

3306
130722 13:21:50 [Note] - '127.0.0.1' resolves to '127.0.0.1';
130722 13:21:50 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '127.0.0.1'.
130722 13:21:50 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
130722 13:21:50 [Note] mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: ready for connections.
Version: '5.5.32' socket: '' port: 3306 MySQL Community Server (GPL)[/QUOTE]
=====================================================================
apache error log:

[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00455: Apache/2.4.4 (Win32) OpenSSL/0.9.8y PHP/5.4.16 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00456: Server built: Feb 23 2013 13:07:34
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [core:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00094: Command line: 'c:\\xampp\\apache\\bin\\httpd.exe -d C:/xampp/apache'
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.976150 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00418: Parent: Created child process 5080
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:09.061759 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 5080:tid 368] AH01873: Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:09.358160 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 5080:tid 368] AH00354: Child: Starting 150 worker threads.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I found this possible solution


> Here are the instructions how to get rid of the SSLSessionCache message in XAMPP
> 
> 1) Open file \xampp\apache\conf\httpd.conf
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, I've run xampp w/o password, 1.7.3 to 1.8.2 (current) 
for years and unless there's been a change that's fine.
With the help from other forums I've most of my isses resolved;
Since I changed port from 80 to 8080, I must use http://localhost:8080
instead of http://localhost to access phpmyadmin.
Phpmyadmin works, creating/editing but not import/export.
I need guidance with the following below:.


> file_get_contents(lang.tmp): failed to open stream:
> No such file or directory in C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\index.php on
> line 2.


Is this saying that the index.php file in C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\ is 
the problem? 
C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\ contains lang folder which contains lang file 
which contains all the languages. It also contains lang.tmp, a 2 byte 
file("en") and lang.php
I've read just about every directive. These support forums are great 
for learning and sharing. I thank all you who unselfishly share their 
knowledge and those who question, both of which have taught me so much 
over time.


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Jiminusa, this was already done



> #LoadModule socache_memcache_module modules/mod_socache_memcache.so
> LoadModule socache_shmcb_module modules/mod_socache_shmcb.so





> 70.SSLPassPhraseDialog builtin
> 71.
> 72.# Inter-Process Session Cache:
> 73.# Configure the SSL Session Cache: First the mechanism
> ...


thanks


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> I need guidance with the following below:.
> Quote:
> file_get_contents(lang.tmp): failed to open stream:
> No such file or directory in C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\index.php on
> line 2.


I did some searching and found this link which I hope helps ...


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Mis amigos, my xampp has been useless for weeks and 
the suggestion that if one gets to the phpmyadmin
page all is well is not exactly true. I'm hopeful
that this post will result in resolution. The below
is the copy & paste from Phpmyadmin status:


> --------------------------------------------------
> *You have successfully installed XAMPP on this system!
> *
> Component
> ...


*Apache, Mysql & Filezilla* are running *(green)* but 
I can't start any services. Clicking *"maint*" neither 
Apache nor "Mysql" are present. The fact that Php wouldn't
work is still the case. I will gladly send whatever
documentation suggested. I should add that I've done
an *Os reinstallment *and downloaded new Microsoft Visual 
C++ 2008 Redistributable package & of *Xampp 1.8.2.*


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all, everything seems to work (except php) - I've supplied what I believe to be pertinent info:
My OS is now windows 7 home premium 32 bit. 
The control panel indicates* Apache* and *Mysql* running* green* and the services running *green*  (confirmed from control panel and also from system services)
*phpmyadmin* *Status *display:*(keying 127.0.0.1* or *admin* from control panel)
Component
Status
Hint
MySQL database ACTIVATED
PHP ACTIVATED
HTTPS (SSL) ACTIVATED
Common Gateway Interface (CGI)* DEACTIVATED*
Server Side Includes (SSI) ACTIVATED
SMTP Service *DEACTIVATED*
FTP Service ACTIVATED
Tomcat Service *DEACTIVATED*
============================================================================
*control panel display:*
9:00:13 PM [main] Initializing Control Panel
9:00:13 PM [main] Windows Version: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit
9:00:13 PM [main] XAMPP Version: 1.8.2
9:00:13 PM [main] Control Panel Version: 3.2.1 [ Compiled: May 7th 2013 ]
9:00:13 PM [main] Running with Administrator rights - good!
9:00:13 PM [main] XAMPP Installation Directory: "c:\xampp\"
9:00:13 PM [main] Checking for prerequisites
9:00:13 PM [main] All prerequisites found
9:00:13 PM [main] Initializing Modules
9:00:13 PM [Apache] XAMPP Apache Service is already running on port 80
9:00:13 PM [Apache] XAMPP Apache Service is already running on port 443
9:00:13 PM [mysql] XAMPP MySQL Service is already running on port 3306
9:00:13 PM [filezilla] XAMPP FileZilla Service is already running on port 21
9:00:13 PM [filezilla] XAMPP FileZilla Service is already running on port 14147
9:00:13 PM [main] Starting Check-Timer
9:00:13 PM [main] Control Panel ReadyVersion: '5.5.32' socket: '' port: 3306 MySQL Community Server (GPL)
===================================================================================================
*mysql error log:*
130910 17:35:54 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: Normal shutdown

130910 17:35:54 [Note] Event Scheduler: Purging the queue. 0 events
130910 17:35:54 InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
130910 17:35:56 InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 1606765
130910 17:35:56 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: Shutdown complete

130910 17:36:44 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use Windows interlocked functions
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: highest supported file format is Barracuda.
130910 17:36:44 InnoDB: Waiting for the background threads to start
130910 17:36:45 InnoDB: 5.5.32 started; log sequence number 1606765
130910 17:36:45 [Note] Server hostname (bind-address): '127.0.0.1'; port: 3306
130910 17:36:45 [Note] - '127.0.0.1' resolves to '127.0.0.1';
130910 17:36:45 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '127.0.0.1'.
130910 17:36:45 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
130910 17:36:45 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: ready for connections.
Version: '5.5.32' socket: '' port: 3306 MySQL Community Server (GPL)
=============================================================================================================
php error log:
[22-Aug-2013 21:37:36 Europe/Berlin] PHP Warning: file_get_contents(lang.tmp): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\index.php on line 2

====================================================================================================
*apache error log:*
mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1484:tid 336] AH00430: Parent: Child process 1968 exited successfully.
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:44.473277 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for http://www.example.com:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:45.257280 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for http://www.example.com:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:45.387280 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH00455: Apache/2.4.4 (Win32) OpenSSL/0.9.8y PHP/5.4.16 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:45.387280 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH00456: Server built: Feb 23 2013 13:07:34
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:45.387280 2013] [core:notice] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH00094: Command line: 'C:\\xampp\\apache\\bin\\httpd.exe -d C:/xampp/apache'
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:45.387280 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1468:tid 336] AH00418: Parent: Created child process 1960
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:46.403286 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 1960:tid 236] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for http://www.example.com:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:46.975288 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 1960:tid 236] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for http://www.example.com:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Sep 10 17:36:47.035288 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1960:tid 236] AH00354: Child: Starting 150 worker threads.
=============================================================================================================


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Wampserver. One click install and it works, I never could get xamp running on my machine years ago and so have stuck with Wampserver. Give it a go it may sort your problems.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> php error log:
> [22-Aug-2013 21:37:36 Europe/Berlin] PHP Warning: file_get_contents(lang.tmp): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\index.php on line 2


Hi I see you've still got that lang.tmp problem did you ever try that fix I suggested in this link?


----------

